# How many computers do you have?



## tnthomas (Oct 21, 2016)

Inspired by Lon's thread: Do-You-Have-A-Large-Flat-Screen-TV,  I thought it would be interesting to find out 



> How many computers do you have?




I'll go first, but I have to tell you up front that building computers is my hobby.

I've owned and/or built many many computers over the past 17 years, currently I am _down to_ just:

(8) desktop computers(tower case);  (4) are in use at the moment, two share keyboard+mouse+monitor through use of a KVM switch.

(6) laptops.  A 5 year old Dell Inspiron 15.6" AMD laptop(wife's), a 7 year old 10" Asus eeePC netbook, a 2009 Macbook 5,2 laptop, it was a favorite of mine, but the display is bad, so it is on the repair bench, waiting for me to take the time to fix it.    I have another Apple laptop, a 2006(1st generation) Macbook Air that my son gave me.  It had a bad battery, and trackpad messed up by the swollen battery.  Audio is damaged.   I replaced the [internal] battery, the laptop is in service and operates normally, except for the sound.  Another Apple product I have is a 3 year old iPad Mini, with the Retina display.  I wanted the better quality display for doing FaceTime with family members that have iPhones or Apple laptops+ipads.   I guess that was pretty much a fad, nobody wants to do FaceTime anymore.  :shrug:        I have another Dell(Dimension) laptop, older but does work well, acquired from friend I originally repaired for her, she gave it to me because her daughter gave her a newer laptop.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 21, 2016)

three MacBook Pros (one is older and no longer in use) and two iMacs. Also use an iPad.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2016)

Have two laptops, a Kindle and a couple Android tablets.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 21, 2016)

I have one laptop.


----------



## Goldfynche (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a desktop iMac, an iPad 2, a Windows laptop which originally came with Vista but recently upgraded to 8.1, a recent home build desktop PC with Windows 10 featuring a 2tb SSD hard drive! I felt the need for it because I had a collection of favourite software that  wouldn't work on a Mac plus an iPhone 4 and a Motorola android phone.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2016)

I have one old desk top PC and a Kindle. I dread getting a new one. It took me years to figure this one out and probably gave my daughter premature gray hair from her trying to help me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 21, 2016)

One laptop between four people...but we're good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2016)

One new desktop computer with windows 10, an older one with windows 7 that I plan to hook up in my basement to replace my old 2000 computer with windows 98...we're getting rid of that one.  So I pretty much have 2 desktops only.  Technophobe here, haven't gotten into laptops, tablets, iPhones, smartphones, etc.  Just getting by with the basics, and that's okay with us.  We both share the computers.


----------



## Carla (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't have any at present. Only an iPad right now. Had a laptop that I got burned on. Had more problems with it, became too expensive, Geek Squad sent it out twice, last time they had it for over a month. Before that I had a desktop but as technology advanced, I had to upgrade. IPad is great but cannot do things computers can do. No virus issues though!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2016)

I just have a Dell desktop.  Used a laptop at one time, but using it made my neck hurt and I hated the little mouse pad thingy.  I haven't any reason to use a computer anywhere but home, so the desktop is really all I need.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2016)

One PC, two Chromebooks, a tablet that is never used, and our smartphones are used for the internet when not home so I guess they are mini-computers. Oh, and a smart tv we watch Youtube and other things on.

Don't think of them as computers, but also have an Ipod and two kindles.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 22, 2016)

I simplified my array this year, after having at least three computers for a long time while I was active in the IT field, by trading in an iPad, Mac Mini and MacBook Air for a new MacBook Pro (powermax.com).


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2016)

No more desk tops. Wife has a Apple lap top and her IPad. I do everything on my IPad. Oh, and a dead IPod.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 22, 2016)

Two desk tops (Ma & Pa's) one tablet.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 22, 2016)

One laptop and a Tap 3 tablet.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 22, 2016)

Just one desk top; a Dell all-in-one and a smart phone (a Boost, which I can talk to)

Used to have a lap top to take with me when I traveled, but gave it away.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 22, 2016)

I just have a desktop in my computer room (man cave).  I worked on large computers all my life, and built a couple of PC's over the years.  When my last one began to show its age, I shopped around and pretty much rejected any of the PC's sold in the stores....marginal quality components....and found a company called CyberPowerPC, online.  I bought one of their mid range "gaming" systems, and it has been great.  If anyone is contemplating a new system, I would highly recommend this brand.  If you want a great system, and have a limited budget, you can even order one of their entry level systems from Walmart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cyberpow...and-Windows-8.1-Monitor-Not-Included/17811825 

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 22, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I just have a desktop in my computer room (man cave).  I worked on large computers all my life, and built a couple of PC's over the years.  When my last one began to show its age, I shopped around and pretty much rejected any of the PC's sold in the stores....marginal quality components....and found a company called CyberPowerPC, online.  I bought one of their mid range "gaming" systems, and it has been great.  If anyone is contemplating a new system, I would highly recommend this brand.  If you want a great system, and have a limited budget, you can even order one of their entry level systems from Walmart.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cyberpow...and-Windows-8.1-Monitor-Not-Included/17811825
> 
> http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/



We switched over to Apple several years ago. Have been very happy with my MacBook Pro, but I'm thinking that I may get an external monitor for it, which would be useful when editing pictures.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> One PC, two Chromebooks, a tablet that is never used, and our smartphones are used for the internet when not home so I guess they are mini-computers. Oh, and a smart tv we watch Youtube and other things on.
> 
> Don't think of them as computers, but also have an Ipod and two kindles.



Oh yes, a smartphone is just a handheld computer, many of which are vastly more powerful than the desktops of not-to-long-ago.

Even the little Google Chromecast "stick" that plugs into a TV to give it Youtube and Netflix(internet) connectivity is a computer; makes a 'dumb' TV a smarty.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2016)

One laptop.
One Roku stick, since it's technically a computer.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 22, 2016)

I keep my checkbook & some games, on my 1993 IBM Aptiva that is not connected to the internet.   We have one other desktop w/tower that we never use and really should get rid of.  DH & I both have a Dell laptop that we use daily and send each other "pins" on Pinterest   We also have an external hard-drive where we keep the important stuff in case one of the laptops burnout.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 22, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> 1993 IBM Aptiva



Oh, now there's a collector item.  I love the legacy computers from bygone era; here's a couple pics of computers I've collected:

Sun Sparc Ultra 10, 3D Creator



The Sun Sparc is in use, has a later model AMD based system board retrofitted.  It runs a 42 in. LCD monitor for the elliptical in the exercise area.

 Another favorite legacy machine that I have is a IBM 300GL:



The IBM 300GL is not in service, but was recently run and had installed a recent release of Linux, Ubuntu 16.04, i386 version.

Another "ole' gent" that I had acquired was an Intel 486dx-33 machine, I believe it came with Windows 95 preloaded.



Foolishly, I sent it off to e-waste...don't know what I was thinking.  :shrug:


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2016)

We have one desktop, an HP Windows Vista that needs replaced but to tell the truth I hate the thought of getting a new one.I  would never get a laptop cause I have a 22" screen and just love it.This is the only one we ever had so I have nothing to compare it to, Kids kept telling us to get one and we kept saying no, but now that we've had one, I'm just sorry we didn't get it sooner.


----------



## Loulou (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a desktop PC and an ipad


----------



## Deucemoi (Jan 25, 2017)

like tnthomas I have built many computers over the last 30yrs. currently I have an older p3 running winme for my older games. two dell p4 identical except for the bus speed. one quadcore tablet. no ipods/ipads. mostly I use dialup because it is cheap but I do have a hotspot that is very fast and very expensive. I will not upgrade to any newer versions of windows. I currently use winxp home and with different browsers. when that won't get me on the net I quit!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a hp pentium computer with Vista that needs repair, another hp with windows 10 on it, my smart phone, my smart tv.


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2017)

I have an old laptop that I love but it tends to overheat and it's too expensive to fix.

I have a touch-screen laptop that's almost a year old that I hate with a burning passion.  It has Windows 10, which I hate with an equal burning passion.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2017)

jujube said:


> I have an old laptop that I love but it tends to overheat and it's too expensive to fix.
> 
> I have a touch-screen laptop that's almost a year old that I hate with a burning passion.  It has Windows 10, which I hate with an equal burning passion.



An overheating laptop might not be much to fix.  One of the grandkids picked up one at a garage sale doing the same thing.  I took it home, and cleaned it out...it was full of years worth of dust and dirt....and replaced the cooling fan for less than $10, and it has worked good since. 

I can understand not liking a touch screen...a keyboard is Much Better, IMO.  Regarding W10, what don't you like?  If it's a screen full of Aps, I agree...but it is fairly easy to get W10 to look and behave much like W7.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 2, 2017)

We have a Dell All-in-One that is a combination of desktop/laptop/tablet. it has Windows 10 on it, and I seldom use it, but my husband likes it. 
Most of the time, we use our iPads, his is an iPad Air, and mine is tha large iPad Pro.  I also have a Kindle Fire 7 tablet that I only use for reading because it is small and lightweight, easy to carry around in my purse. 
We also have iPhones, his is a 6+, and mine is a 7+. 

However, that being said, I now want to get an older iPad Mini as well. I sometimes use the motivational apps to play before 
I fall asleep. The iPad Pro is large to take in and put on my nightstand, and the phone works, but it is smaller and harder to read. A Mini would be the perfect size to use for that, and also when I just want to isten to music, or even to take along in my purse when I have to sit and wait somewhere (as in doctor appointment). 
I went out to Idaho to visit family earlier this summer, and the big iPad Pro weighs a lot to carry around, especially since it has the keyboard case, and it pretty much filled up my backpack. I don't travel very often, but an iPad Mini with a keyboard case would be perfect for traveling, since it does not take up much room, and can do everything just exactly like the large iPad does. 
The Kindle can go online, and I did take it along with me on the trip to Idaho; but I just do not like the way that the Kindle is set up as well as I like the iPads.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

I have an Acer laptop (gift from my son);

A new PC that's still in the box;

This Dell PC that I've been using since 12/14;

and a Compaq PC that I can't bring myself to throw out because the only problem is the start button doesn't work.


----------



## IKE (Sep 2, 2017)

One desktop.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

One Windows tower. One android tablet. One I pad. Two printers. One ancient black and white Canon. Slow but cheap. One Canon color fast but expensive. Use black and white most printing. And an old Toshiba laptop that is dead and not worth bringing back to life. It's funny but most printers outlast the computers they came with.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Sep 3, 2017)

Oops, see post below!


----------



## SpicyTweed (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a desktop computer...with tower, monitor, speakers, keyboard, mouse, plus a printer...the whole shebang.  It came with Windows 7 installed, which I like enough that I declined a free upgrade to Windows 10.  My monitor is an excellent 20-inch flat-screen one, and the various gadgets with small screens don't interest me.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

SpicyTweed said:


> I have a desktop computer...with tower, monitor, speakers, keyboard, mouse, plus a printer...the whole shebang.  It came with Windows 7 installed, which I like enough that I declined a free upgrade to Windows 10.  My monitor is an excellent 20-inch flat-screen one, and the various gadgets with small screens don't interest me.



I think you made a good decision in not taking the upgrade-  I tried it around a year ago, hated it, and returned to W7 after only a few days.  
My new computer has W10-  which is one reason it's still in the box!


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have only 2: desktop PC tower and Dell Ultrabook laptop. The tower was built by our local computer store and gets periodically upgraded. We always buy top-of-the-line components since like most people we keep our old PCs around forever. I have no issues with Win10, set it up to look like Win7 since I don't need the touchscreen nonsense. It's the server for our home network, which is both wired and wireless.

I chose the Dell XPS13 for its light weight, long battery life, and good keyboard. I'm a fast touch typist and loathe touchscreen entry. Since I write a fair amount - restaurant reviews for my private blog and fanfiction - I need something that can keep up with 85+wpm. It's very good to travel with, great screen, 11-hr battery life.

DH has multiple computers:
Toshiba 17" Qosmio gaming laptop. Monster that's too heavy to be really portable, but he loves it for his videos.
Samsung Tablet. Don't ask me which one, I never use it.
2 of my old Tower PCs, which he uses strictly for downloading movies overnight

And we both have Kindle Paperwhites. Have smartphones but don't use them overmuch.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2017)

Three laptops, two iPads, one desk set, one tablet, two iPhones and three printers, one is wireless.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 5, 2017)

His and Hers desktops running W10, a Linux that was converted from XP.  The Linux displays on the TV in the living room.  
There is also a Kindle Fire HD that I have forgotten how to use.


----------



## Dobra (Oct 9, 2017)

Three laptops, one desktop and one Microsoft tablet....phew !


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 9, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Inspired by Lon's thread: Do-You-Have-A-Large-Flat-Screen-TV,  I thought it would be interesting to find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't ask about how many cats you have. *lol


----------



## Aputernut17 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have 4 on my home network 2 LT's and 2 DT's.


----------



## Dobra (Nov 11, 2017)

Two laptops, one upstairs and the other upstairs. One desktop coupled to a laser printer, an A3 inkjet and scanner. Two tablets but rarely used. Smartphone used for telephone calls only


----------



## neotheone (Nov 11, 2017)

*Some* computers :

Server:Supermicro X9DRD-7LN4F-JBOD | (2) Xeon E5-2670 | 128GB DDR3 ECC Registered | Debian 9

Main Desktop: Asrock 79 ext4 | Intel Xeon E2650 | 16GB DDR3 1600 | Fedora 26 Workstation 

Office station: GA-78LMT-S2 | Phenom II X4 965 | MSI 8400GS | 4GB DDR3 | Windows 7 Pro + Debian 9

Main Laptop: 16.5"Dell Inspiron I5 7000 | Intel Core i5 |8GB RAM |GTX 1050 | Centos 7

Dell 1001px 10" laptop | Debian 8.5

7" Kindle Fire, modified Android operating system


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 11, 2017)

I have two desktops, one for online tasks, the other, offline, for business and investment records.  I have a Kindle Paperwhite as well, but it's a reading device only.  In an emergency, I could purge private records from my offline computer and put it on line.  However, that would be cumbersome, so I'd likely buy a "tablet" or similar (I have no experience whatsoever with these) to use until Dell could deliver a new computer.


----------

